
Oculus Quest adds hand tracking and link to stand alone pc - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/9/21003333/oculus-quest-vr-headset-hand-tracking-controller-2020-update-launch
======
melling
Direct link to FB article on the technology:

[https://ai.facebook.com/blog/hand-tracking-deep-neural-
netwo...](https://ai.facebook.com/blog/hand-tracking-deep-neural-networks)

And Oculus announcement:

[https://www.oculus.com/blog/thumbs-up-hand-tracking-now-
avai...](https://www.oculus.com/blog/thumbs-up-hand-tracking-now-available-on-
oculus-quest/)

